# Ceiling Curtain Track



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

My 28 BHS has a curtain that divides the queen bed area from the rest of the trailer. The curtain is suspended from the ceiling on a small metal track and the cloth is secured to the track with small metal hooks hanging from nylon rollers. What is the track called and where could I purchase another one? This is driving me nuts. Someone told me they bought theirs at CampingWorld but they don't know what I'm talking about...

Reverie


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Someone just did a mod adding those to each bed in their bunkhouse. They included a link to the place they bought all the parts. They offered several different rails and clips. Hopefully they will chime in soon or you may have succuss searching for their post.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Try this link Nick. I think this is what you are looking for.

Privacy Curtains

Leon


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Leon,

I checked that out already. CampingWorld will only sell me the complete curtains but I'm trying to buy just the hardware. Roy bought some from CampingWorld but they keep telling me they don't carry it by itself...

Reverie


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

Reverie said:


> My 28 BHS has a curtain that divides the queen bed area from the rest of the trailer. The curtain is suspended from the ceiling on a small metal track and the cloth is secured to the track with small metal hooks hanging from nylon rollers. What is the track called and where could I purchase another one? This is driving me nuts. Someone told me they bought theirs at CampingWorld but they don't know what I'm talking about...
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]118991[/snapback]​


http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...fm?skunum=14755

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...fm?skunum=14760

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...fm?skunum=14758

this is the link to the I Beam ceiling track. They come in differant lengths. YOu also need the "ceiling brackets", "end stops", and the curtain holders (which i can't find on the web site) I know I ordered them from camping world. I also remember Camping Time in Woodstock had the curtain holders, end stops, and the ceiling brackets. They might have had a short I-beam, but they didnt' have the long I-beam which is what I needed.
Donna


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Donna,

You and Roy have inspired KD to want this...

I blame you both









Nick


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Donna is on the job.







You go girl. I didn't know if you needed the whole curtain or not.

Leon


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

http://www.go-rv.com/coast/do/catalog/page...=59&pageNum=198

here's a link to the Pecos camping catalog showing the 
2 wheel carrier w/ hooks #8

Pecos could have ordered the I-beam ceiling track for me, but i had to order a pack of 12 to get it.

First check the inventory at Camping time in Woodstock.


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

Reverie said:


> Donna,
> 
> You and Roy have inspired KD to want this...
> 
> ...


Sorry, it is a great mod and pretty easy, except for the drive to Camping World


----------



## Burger (Dec 20, 2005)

I bought the I beam track, curtain hooks, and end stops at a local dealer. For an eight foot peice, 24 hooks, and four end stops (I cut it in two pieces to put in different areas) cost me about $17, total. They have different size hooks, so you can get bigger ones if you need them. Hope this helps.


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

Found the curtain hooks on Camping world

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...fm?skunum=14768


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have to be carefull when using those while sleeping. I rolled over one night and must have rolled onto the curtain and SNAP...off it came from the runner. Of course my DW looked at me the next morning like I'm some nut job.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

campmg said:


> Someone just did a mod adding those to each bed in their bunkhouse. They included a link to the place they bought all the parts. They offered several different rails and clips. Hopefully they will chime in soon or you may have succuss searching for their post.
> [snapback]118994[/snapback]​


That would be me. See here.

There are a variety of rail styles. Not all are like the I-beam cited in this thread. www.rvdweb sells them all (see links in original post linked to above).

Ed


----------

